
Chinese intellectual fears China will be cast back to terrifying days of Mao - forkLding
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/policies-politics/article/2158679/chinese-intellectuals-urged-toe-party-line-after
======
woodandsteel
The great problem with the Xi regime shutting down free expression is that it
will get into an epistemological bubble and never learn about problems and
mistakes that it doesn't want to know about, and as a consequence its
decisions will be more and more out of touch with reality.

------
alottafunchata
but did you die?

~~~
acct1771
The reference you're making isn't funny because his name wasn't Mao.

Please return to reddit.

Have a day!

